# Should I withdraw from this class?



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

So, I'm taking just one class at a community college right now because I had a little problem with my financial aid getting in on time and I could only get one class back after they cancelled my schedule.

To get to the point, I can't really handle this class right now. There's someone in my class who hates me because she knows I've had feelings for her boyfriend for over a year now. He and I are friends, and I don't try to make it go further, I respect the rules and all. But she is insanely jealous of our friendship and when I go to class she will sit by me and act friendly, and then lay down backhanded insults and purposely tell me details about their realtionship I do not want to know. She also tries to beat me at everything in the class and it's wearing me down. She even showed up at my work and asked for an application... she won't leave me alone! I've skipped the last two weeks of class and now I'm way behind, and that also makes me ashamed to start showing up after missing so many classes.

I know I shouldn't let her get in the way, but I just would rather withdraw and not have this negativity, which greatly impacts the quality of my life, than have the pressure of catching up with the class and having her on my back until December. The thought of going makes me sick... I can't bring myself to go.

If I withdraw, I still have to pay the $600 because it's past the drop date...
and I am so desperate to leave that I don't mind at all paying that outrageous fee. It's just one paycheck.. and I can handle being flat out broke for two weeks until the next paycheck rolls around.

So...what do you think I should do? I still have next semester to take all the classes I want, and if she's in any of them then I'll just switch a.s.a.p.


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

wow. that sucks **** through hefty bags. dunno what to say... if you can afford it and really need to, by all means, drop. Do whatever you need to do. I'm really sorry that that's happening to you.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Hahaha, yeah, it really does suck like that... my parents are disappointed that I want to withdraw and that's why I'm questioning it... I don't want them to have another reason to think I'm a failure. My dad is okay with it but my mom just shakes her head and doesn't support me, it makes me feel horrible.

Bleh...


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

If it's only one paycheck, do it.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Message said:


> Hahaha, yeah, it really does suck like that... my parents are disappointed that I want to withdraw and that's why I'm questioning it... I don't want them to have another reason to think I'm a failure. My dad is okay with it but my mom just shakes her head and doesn't support me, it makes me feel horrible.
> 
> Bleh...


If that class is making your life hell right now (and it sounds like it is), I would try to forget what your mom thinks and do what is best for you.

And, maybe you have already done this, or maybe it's not a good idea (I don't know the whole situation), but maybe you should talk to your friend and tell him how is girlfriend is acting.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

If you hadn't already missed so many days of class I would have suggested you stick it out. Sounds like you may have a hard time passing even if you stay now. 

If she insults you I would insult her back, tell her boyfriend that his girl is being a complete *****.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I would definitely drop the class under those circumstances. Next semester will be a fresh start.


----------



## numbsmiles (Jan 2, 2005)

No you shouldn't withdraw. 
If she's the one that is wrong, why should you have to sacrifice the class for her.


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

Are you angry at this woman at all? From what it sounds like, that would be a very valid response!!! just curious.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I feel more hurt than angry... but yeah, a little.


----------



## Oberyn (Feb 7, 2006)

I know this isn't going to be fun, but have to confront her about this eventually. Even if you decide to drop the class. 

This is one of those social issues that wont go away if you just ignore it. Especially if your currently friends with her boyfriend; she is going to be around. 

Just come up to her one day, not in class mind you, and tell her you need to talk about things. 

Best Case Scenario: You get everything worked out and and make a new friend (if that's what you want) 

Worst Case Scenario: You find a different seat in class 


You should not let this one girl get in the way of your future and education, it sounds like she's not worth that. 

And yes, I do realize this is not as easy as it sounds. :b


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I'm only in this college to have something to show to colleges when I transfer next year. The college is two miles away from my house and I just decided to do some stuff there while I figure out where to apply. I figure that I'll have next semester to get some nice grades to show colleges.

I don't get to see him much anyways... she takes up all his time on purpose.... so I rarely ever see her outside of class.

I have a month to figure out if I want to withdraw or not so.. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

I wouldn't let one annoying *****y girl hurt my chances of getting a college degree. But since you already missed two weeks of class its probably just best to drop it. 
I guess if I was in your shoes I would always feel like I wasted 600 dollars on a girl that isn't even worth a penny. I think you should act mature about it, and get the class done and over with, ignore the girl and just move on. But if its really bothering you and it's gonna keep you from doing well in the class, or passing at all, then drop.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I'm not working on a degree... it's just a community college. I don't want to get a degree from a community college. I'm just taking classes for the heck of it while I figure out what four year college to go to.


And this is a Social Anxiety forum... obviously 'getting over it' is easier said than done. The class makes me extremely anxious whether or not she's there.... and when she is there I feel like dying x10.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

The reason you are taking it, just for the hec of it, is, to me, the perfect reason to stay. You're going to be anxious in class regardless of who is in it and if you drop because of anxiety now, you may fall into the habit of doing so for classes you need to take. What I'm saying is that maybe you could use this as sort of a practice run at college to help you get more used to it once you get to a 4 year?


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

My anxiety gets worse when I'm alone... and I don't try to get to know people even though I want to.

I know that I will be forced to know people when I am at a four year college, and that I will make friends probably before classes even start. My social anxiety was almost non-existant when I knew that I had friends that cared about me. I don't really have that now and somehow that brings back the anxieties I had in high school... almost as if I have PTSD.

I don't think there's anyway I can be convinced to keep the class. This college reminds me of highschool and I'm too tired to try and make this work.


----------

